

What are some APIs that you would like CLI clients for? - skarmklart

Inspired by this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5849359
======
skarmklart
Does anyone know of a good directory of APIs?

~~~
agibsonccc
mashape.com

